# Milwaukee Bucks @ New Orleans Hornets Game Thread



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Milwaukee Bucks (24-34)* @. *New Orleans Hornets(13-47)*​*March 12th, 2005*

Last Game: Bucks-94 New Orleans-91 ​
Location: New Orleans Arena​






*Starting Lineups:*​<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WILLIAMS, MAURICE" TITLE="WILLIAMS, MAURICE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/WILLIAMS, MAURICE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="REDD, MICHAEL" TITLE="REDD, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/REDD, MICHAEL.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MASON, DESMOND" TITLE="MASON, DESMOND" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/MASON, DESMOND.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="SMITH, JOE" TITLE="SMITH, JOE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/SMITH, JOE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="GADZURIC, DAN" TITLE="GADZURIC, DAN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/GADZURIC, DAN.jpg">

*Versus:*​​<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="DICKAU, DAN" TITLE="DICKAU, DAN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/mavs/DICKAU, DAN.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="SMITH, JR" TITLE="SMITH, JR" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/hornets/SMITH, JR.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="NAILON, LEE" TITLE="NAILON, LEE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/hornets/NAILON, LEE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="VROMAN, JACKSON" TITLE="VROMAN, JACKSON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/suns/VROMAN, JACKSON.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BROWN, PJ" TITLE="BROWN, PJ" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/hornets/BROWN, PJ.jpg">​
*Key Matchup!*​ *Maurice Williams Vs. Dan Dickau*
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="WILLIAMS, MAURICE" TITLE="WILLIAMS, MAURICE" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/WILLIAMS, MAURICE.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="DICKAU, DAN" TITLE="DICKAU, DAN" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/mavs/DICKAU, DAN.jpg">​*In a battle of young point guards, this battle could swing the game. Dickau has surprised people this season by his solid play, and Maurice has come out of obscurity to take over the Bucks PG duties. I think that Maurice will win this matchup.*

*Prediction: Bucks-94 New Orleans-84*
*The Bucks are clearly the better team here, and although it is in New Orleans, I expect the Bucks to be victorius after this one!*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Preview*

*Preview:*​*WHEN:* 7 p.m. Saturday.

*WHERE:* New Orleans Arena.

*BROADCASTS:* TV - WCGV (Channel 24). Radio - WTMJ-AM (620).

*ABOUT THE HORNETS*: 
You need a program to tell the New Orleans players as Baron Davis, Jamal Mashburn, and David Wesley, who formed the core of the team for years, have been traded away. The Hornets are rebuilding and are going through some growing pains as they own the worst record in the Western Conference and third-worst in the league. The Hornets have lost their last two games but the won the two before that.

*PLAYER TO WATCH:*
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="DICKAU, DAN" TITLE="DICKAU, DAN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/mavs/DICKAU, DAN.jpg">,*HORNETS*
New Orleans is promoting Dickau for the league's most improved player award on the basis of some modest statistics. Since playing three scoreless minutes in his Hornets' debut against Detroit on Dec. 4, he has scored 13 or more points in 28 of the last 44 games, which is the best stretch of his career. He has led the team in scoring 14 times. 

*THE SERIES:*
The Bucks defeated the Hornets on Nov. 13 at the Bradley Center, 94-91. The Bucks have lost three straight on the road to the Hornets.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Game is on in a couple hours, just wanted to start some chatting....I bet 4000 points on the Bucks in the Virtual Sportsbook LINK, and I also put 20 real dollars on them. I can't believe that this game has no spread...The Bucks should be favored, but that just makes it easier for me to bet on them!! :biggrin: *


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Game is on in a couple hours, just wanted to start some chatting....I bet 4000 points on the Bucks in the Virtual Sportsbook LINK, and I also put 20 real dollars on them. I can't believe that this game has no spread...The Bucks should be favored, but that just makes it easier for me to bet on them!! :biggrin: *


Okay, I just put 2,200 on the Bucks. They better not blow this one, I need to recover the tens of thousands of points I lost in the vbookie.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Okay, I just put 2,200 on the Bucks. They better not blow this one, I need to recover the tens of thousands of points I lost in the vbookie.


*I guarantee a victory...put everything you got on this one, the Bucks will not lose! :banana: *


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *I guarantee a victory...put everything you got on this one, the Bucks will not lose! :banana: *


I put 15,000 on it.

If they lose, you owe me 15,000. Thanks for the guarantee.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Really?

Bucks are down 13 with seconds left in the 3rd.

Great...

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

You owe me 15k points. Pay it up!

-Petey


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Uh-oh *:eek8:* the Vbookie is on to me... *:whoknows:


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Game Recap:*​*The most dissapointing game after the All Star Break, and arguable one of the worst games this season, the Bucks lost to the New Orleans Hornets yesterday, 111-107 in New Orleans. In a game where the Bucks cut the lead down to 5 numerous times in the 4th quarter, they could never get over that hump and were defeated down the strech by free throws by Casey Jacobson (4), and JR. Smith (3) in the last minute. The Bucks trailed by 2 points at halftime, and proceeded to get outhulsted in the 3rd, losing that quarter 33-21. The Bucks played a very good 4th quarter, cutting the lead down to 5 initailly with around 6 minutes to play. But, time and time again, the Bucks would either squander an oppurtunity on the offensive end or the court, or they would leave JR Smith, Lee Nailon, or PJ Brown wide open for jumpers, which would quickly bring the lead back to 7 or 8. The final dagger came when the score was 102-100 Hornets, with about 1 minute to play. After Maurice Williams hit 2 free throws to cut the deficit to the lowest it was since halftime, Dan Gadzuric made a block on Casey Jacobson. It looked like this could be the turning point for the Bucks, but instead the the ball was blocked out to PJ Brown, who proceeded to hit an easy 8 foot jumper. Going back and forth a few more times, the Bucks found themselves down 4 with around 20 seconds to go, when Michael Redd hit a 3. With the lead cut down to one, Casey Jacobsen hit a pair of free throws. After a Bucks timeout, the Bucks inboudned at halfcourt, but proceeded to throw the ball away, as Desmond Mason threw to Mo Williams, who was straddling the sideline, and ultimatley stepped out of bounds. After that, JR Smith hit a free throw to put a nail in the Bucks coffin. Heartbreaker, considering the Bucks are confronted with an absolutley brutal schedule ahead of us, which includes Miami, Cleveland, Washington, Denver, and Seattle our next 5 games.

Dan Dickau and JR Smith both had 17 for the Hornets. PJ Brown had 13 rebounds, and Dickau handed out 7 assists for the Hornets, who are now 14-74.

The Bucks were led again by Michael Redd, who had 29 points on 38% shooting. Maurice Williams had another solid night offensivley, scoring 19 points, and handing out 7 assists, which led the Bucks. Dan Gadzuric led the Bucks in rebounding, with 16, and showed a lot of promise out there playing 42 minutes...newcomer Anthony Goldwire played great in 19 minutes off of the bench, scoring 14 points, and providing ok defense.*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Game Photos*

*Game Photos:*​







*Maurice Williams tries to drive on Dan Dickau*









*Dan Gadzuric tries to defend against JR Smith*









*Toni Kukoc...is trying to do something...*









*Dan Gadzuric works agains The Birdman...*​


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I had a bad feeling about this game so that is why I betted 100 against the Bucks.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Mavs Dude said:


> I had a bad feeling about this game so that is why I betted 100 against the Bucks.


*You should have consulted me before I bet....would have saved me 4000 points :curse: *


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Since you did gaurantee a win, I put 2,200 on the game. I would like a donation please, that way I can lose it on the Bulls vs. Cllippers game today.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Yeah I placed a bet on the Bucks as well for this game.
The Hornets were making him silly mistakes at the end of the game, and the Bucks made it close, but they couldn't steal the win.


----------

